# Serveur pop3 fonctionne a moitié!

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour, voici la topologie de mon problème.

Je veux monter un serveur de courrier&#8230; sur mon serveur, j&#8217;utilise postfix, courier-imap, procmail, fetchmail, spamassassin et squirrelmail. Mon poste de travail a l&#8217;adresse ip 192.168.1.3 avec une passerelle a 192.168.1.1, qui est un router syslink pour partager ma connexion adsl.  Mon serveur a l&#8217;adresse ip 192.168.1.2 et lui aussi avec la passerelle a 192.168.1.1  Sur le router, les ports 110 et 25 sont redirigé en tcp vers l&#8217;adresse ip du serveur (192.168.1.2).  Le serveur utilise un client pour mettre à jour nom de domaine qui est chez dyndns.org (mondomaine.homelinux.net)

Bon, lorsque je vérifie mes mails avec mon poste de travail, configuré en pop3 et smtp à mondomaine.homelinux.net, j&#8217;ai pas de trouble a vérifier mon courrier.  Ce que je trouve drôle, c&#8217;est quand je regarde les log du mail.log&#8230; je vois que l&#8217;adresse qui fait sa requête avec l&#8217;adresse 192.168.1.1  C&#8217;est comme si il a jamais passé par Internet.  Et lorsque j&#8217;essaye avec un poste qui n&#8217;est pas dans mon réseau interne, je ne suis pas capable de recevoir mon courrier.  Il me donne comme message d&#8217;erreur que le serveur ne répond pas.  Lorsque je regarde les log de mail.log, je vois que le serveur a reçu  une requête, je vois l&#8217;adresse du client 60.x.x.x&#8230; Donc je considère que la requête a bien été reçu par le serveur pop3, puisque je vois l&#8217;adresse ip, mais pourquoi il ne marche pas&#8230;  On dirait que le serveur, ne renvoi rien à cette adresse ip. De plus, pourquoi lorsque je vérifie mes messages a partir de mon poste de travail, mon serveur reçois 192.168.1.1 comme adresse et non l&#8217;adresse que j&#8217;ai reçu de mon fournisseur (qui est en réalité, l&#8217;adresse wan du router) ?

Merci de m&#8217;aider !

----------

## dioxmat

pourrais tu reformater un peu ton message ? :)

----------

